# Thank you!



## NightOwl (Nov 24, 2007)

Just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU to you all. When I posted about studying and having difficulties studying, you came in with some good advice that has helped me. I haven't been on the board because I've been studying and trying to get through exams.

I've passed 2 exams already and got one more to go on this course and then 3 years to go after that.

Because I suffer with Dyslexia, I've found Naturally Speaking software absolutely invaluable and would encourage anyone who suffers from my type of dyslexia to use it. I can read extremely well, almost too fast, I have been told that I am intelligent and have a highly analytical brain but my hand won't write out as fast as my brain wants to put something back on paper. So by using speech with a headset, it helps a lot.

I speak into my computer using bullet points, writing approx 2 lines at a time, and then go on to print these out and then put them on my pin board so that I can put them down in sequence; I can see where I'm going wrong when I read my text and then go on to make a coherent sentence or paragraph. A bit like putting a jigsaw together.

NightOwl


----------



## Holly (Nov 24, 2007)

That is wonderful news NightOwl.  All the best in your continued studies.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 24, 2007)

Well done and congratulations on those exams! :goodjob: :2thumbs:


----------



## HA (Nov 24, 2007)

Good work, NightOwl! :clap:

I just finished an exam on Friday too. Feels great to have it done!

I'm so glad you are having such success with the Naturally Speaking program. Technology is so great, eh?

:grouphug:


----------

